# Speaker connections for my new"er" fronts



## unnervingfalcon (Feb 14, 2011)

So I'm picking up some PSB Century 800i's tomorrow and they have duel connections on the back as seen in the photo below. I just bought a Onkyo TX-SR608 7.2. I'm wondering how I should connect these for my fronts. The guy I'm buying them from says he has connectors so I wouldn't have to use the duel connections. So what ya think?

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/image.php?image=1733051&is_user=0

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/uploads/62/190206_thumb_f0fc40abbfabce82f3c3d3a16a33d289.jpg


----------



## unnervingfalcon (Feb 14, 2011)

Ah.... nevermind I did some reading and I read it is for bi-amping. Doing that means I could only have a 5.1 system and not the 7.1. That will not work the way I want it.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

You need to make sure to jump the two sets of binding posts (+ to + and - to -). Most speakers come with brass strips to be used for this purpose. I'm guessing these are the connectors that you mentioned.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

unnervingfalcon said:


> Ah.... nevermind I did some reading and I read it is for bi-amping. Doing that means I could only have a 5.1 system and not the 7.1. That will not work the way I want it.


There is no need (and I will say, no reason) to bi-amp these speakers. All you need are the jumpers between the two sets of terminals and normal wiring can be made. The jumpers should come with the speakers but you can add links of speaker cable and accomplish the same thing.


----------

